# Any problems you've had with breeders?



## Jidish (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello from Oz,

Brand new to the forum and hopefully soon a new Vizsla owner!

My partner and I have decided that we definitely want to get a Vizsla but just wanted to ask what 'normal' breeder behaviour is? 

We have been in contact with a breeder who is quite reputable who apart from giving us a screening survey has not really given any information at all. We don't even know if we've been approved for one of the pups yet and its been well over a month since we initially asked. They haven't responded to our emails claiming they were overseas and would be in contact when they got back "next week" and that was 3 weeks ago. Also, they never answer the phone.... is this normal? I know things must be getting hectic with puppies running around but I thought the process would be way more involved than this  

Are there any alarm bells ringing or is this just normal for a busy puppy raising schedule? 

Additionally, who would you recommend as a breeder, or are there any that you would steer clear of? We've done a fair bit of research, I'd say constantly for the last 6 months but I would love to hear personal opinions from those who have deal with really awesome breeders or even some that were below standard?

Thanks so much guys, I really appreciate the help with this!!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

To say the least, my journey to find a breeder was rather painful. I think I've been in contact with at least 10 breeders before I found my current one. 

Some are hands down impossible to make an appointment with, a couple were so condescending and patronizing, that I moved on after the first conversation. One stopped responding as soon as she fund out that I've never owned a Vizsla before.

My suggestion is that you should move on and find a breeder that you feel comfortable with. Chances are, you will be in contact with them for a long time.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

the puppy screening is good. The breeder is very concerned about the well being of their puppies. Usually there is a waiting list for puppies. The breeder I got Dharma from is usually very busy with all her animals and visits etc so we talk regularly by e mail. However- If they are not getting back to you I would be concerned. When I was looking for my puppy it did take at least 2 weeks for one breeder to get back to me but at least they did. pay attention to what other members of the forum will tell you too. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Top Breeders have very few empty slots ever

there lined up some 1 year before Pre paid or deposits 


anyone chasing a pup

simple if your a hunter both Male and Bitch on site in a real hunting farm or ranch

if your looking for a play pup and house pal

you should still do your research and see both dogs in many real life conditions

How they inner act with kids, strangers even are they jumpy

A stud top Breeder hides nothing they welcome all of this and much more

make your family needs lists A through Z

and you must have a great line communication with the breeder and expect pictures of Daddy Mommy before the kids and when the pups hit the ground 

weekly.


You are the best protection if your life work bench is full

and these better then great mates can be a 15 year love and care

most will last far longer then your human relations

that's a 50/50 risk going in

Life changes protect the Dog 

and I would look far back into there dna as well


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not unheard of for some highly sought after breeders to have to weed through 50 are more puppy applications on a litter. First choice will go to proven homes that compete in venues that their bloodline has been bred to excel in. Its not that they won't sometimes take a chance on a newbie. Or feel that a pup in the liter is pet quality, it may have marking where it could not compete in some venues, or have less prey drive than they like to see. You will just not be top of there list when they are placing pups.

Learn everything you can about the breed and go watch some dogs compete. Your willingness to do this first will go a long way in helping you find the right breeder for your first pup.

I had a breeder not wanting to take a chance on me with my first V. It was understandable. I didn't want to compete in the show ring, and they were dual bred for show and field. I found a V from a different breeder that suited me. The breeder that turned me down, called months later. She had a puppy with a white foot from a different litter and I turned her down. Not because of the white marking but because the litter didn't have enough hunting bloodlines to suit me. I didn't consider her a snob, and I hope she didn't think I was one either.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jid - just like you should research the breeder & breed - it helps to E-mail them with your qualifications - IE - experience with pups - what your goals will be for the pup - how and where you live - family members and their experiences - availability to exercise and train the pup - dog related clubs you belong to - ETC - then if no reply in a couple of weeks call them - great breeders do not LIKE impulse buyers - good luck - the better you are informed - bloodlines etc - the better chance the breeder will pay attention !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jidish (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone, it's great to hear back from people who have owned these dogs for many years and had lots of communication with breeders. I think i'm just a nervous rookie haha. I will try and contact other breeders and see what happens I suppose. 

I don't want to enter the dog in shows or hunt with them, I am just looking for a pet so I can understand that I would be at the bottom of the list for most breeders. 

Thanks everybody for your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Jidish. I see your from Australia  we recently bought our puppy from a great breeder in Tasmania and we enquired about many litters from many breeders, and had alot of bad luck. So we know how you feel. Let me know in a private message if you want who you have contacted and I will give you my experiences aswell and let you know who we bought our pup from  welcome to the forum


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We had a breeder not want to give us a pup because it was our first Vizsla. It was hard to hear but I think it all worked out for the best. Now that we are getting our second we are sticking with our breeder and feel so lucky to have found her. Worked out for the best in our case.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Most of my initial problem was finding a breeder who had upcoming litters or was planning a breeding. Then getting on a wait list after answering a screening and being approved. I have other animals in my home and have had a dog in the past. My home situation and yard and lifestyle were good too. I really just lucked into getting Dharma when I did and sending my deposit right away. 3 puppies from 2 litters did not make it. (# of live births and survival). I only got Dharma as a pet too. Be conscious of contracts and health guarantees when communicating with your breeder. Be patient- you will end up with a puppy when the time is right. Just keep doing your research and posting on the forum.


----------

